
How-To: Web server on a business card - vaksel
http://hackaday.com/2008/09/18/web-server-on-a-business-card-part-1/
======
davidw
At Linuxcare, we had these business-card sized CD's with mini Linux
distributions on them. They were quite cool, and very popular.

~~~
josefresco
Welcome to 2001 ...

------
timf
Would be a nice trick but even at volume pricing that is $1-2 a pop.

